# Anyone else still waiting for Eventing XC tickets?



## dilmil123 (20 July 2012)

As above really.

Am extremely concerned, we were lucky enough to get tickets in the first batch that went on sale last year.  They haven't arrived yet.


----------



## tiggs (20 July 2012)

I got mine in the first batch and received the tickets at the beginning of June. I would phone them as there are still some coming up for sale. you should receive a text when they try to deliver them. I bought a ticket for the dressage last week and got it within a couple of days


----------



## dilmil123 (20 July 2012)

Even more worried now!  I tried ringing them but it is an automated service saying you can't speak to an adviser until there are less than 7 days until the event you are attending.

The main problem I have is that the group of friends I am going with all live in different areas and are travelling to the Games separately, so we still need to distribute the tickets to everyone in our group when they arrive.

Nightmare!


----------



## tiggs (20 July 2012)

Have you checked your account on the ticketing website to make sure they are showing ok. I would ignore the instruction about 7 days and speak to them. Have you had a text or email saying they have tried to deliver


----------

